# General Update And Preparing For Smooth Knob-tail Breeding



## HerpNthusiast (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey guys just finishing up on my holidays and decided to upload some pics of my collection.

My ackie is going well coming up to being a year old and we have possible plans to introduce a mate to him if we can find one at the expo (on a sidetone does anyone know if u can keep Storrs and Ackies together)
We're now using red desert sand which is brightening up his enclosure.





Our Marbled Gecko revealed himself to be female after she laid two eggs.



And our two Thick Tails are doing well in our custom made enclosure







And finally our two Smooth Knob-Tails now I'm trying to breed them this year. So in doing so I've provided the female with deep moist sand to land in (spraying once every two days):



Temperature I'm currently providing them with 30 degrees at the hot end.



And they layout of the cage: i have some fake plants and two hides one big (for the hot end) and another at the back of the cage on the (cold end)





And lastly the lizards who live there
The Male:



And the female:



Now they have laid eggs in the past but we got to them too late so I'm extra vigilant looking for the female to dig.

Id love some tips on how to breed knob tails and if I've missed anything please let me know.


----------

